# The Time Has Come



## randymorris

In a few hours I will be getting my first dose of RI131 glow (sigh) Have no idea what to expect and I can't remember the dosage, I'm somewhere between hysterical and bed wetting with anticipation and fear. LOL


----------



## Andros

randymorris said:


> In a few hours I will be getting my first dose of RI131 glow (sigh) Have no idea what to expect and I can't remember the dosage, I'm somewhere between hysterical and bed wetting with anticipation and fear. LOL


Aw; I hope all goes well. It should. You must let us know and please understand that we are there with you in spirit, good thoughts and a prayer!


----------



## randymorris

Andros said:


> Aw; I hope all goes well. It should. You must let us know and please understand that we are there with you in spirit, good thoughts and a prayer!


so far so good, the dose was 1.1 (of however they measure it) of the RI131 in pill form and I go back for two body scans, one on wed and the last on thurs. I have to be on this diet throughout the waiting period just in case they need to add more.... (sigh)


----------



## Andros

randymorris said:


> so far so good, the dose was 1.1 (of however they measure it) of the RI131 in pill form and I go back for two body scans, one on wed and the last on thurs. I have to be on this diet throughout the waiting period just in case they need to add more.... (sigh)


Well; I hope this is it!! One thing for sure; when you can go back to the foods you love, you will savor every bite!!

How do you feel right now this minute? When I had RAI (3 times), I always felt a little jittery afterwards. Are you okay?

Get some rest and do some pampering.


----------



## Tosca

Good luck, randy! I hope you'll feel good throughout.


----------



## randymorris

Andros said:


> Well; I hope this is it!! One thing for sure; when you can go back to the foods you love, you will savor every bite!!
> 
> How do you feel right now this minute? When I had RAI (3 times), I always felt a little jittery afterwards. Are you okay?
> 
> Get some rest and do some pampering.


I feel a tag "jittery" but I thought that was just the Parkinson's talking. I will say this, bananas and lemon drops do NOT mix. LOL


----------



## Andros

randymorris said:


> I feel a tag "jittery" but I thought that was just the Parkinson's talking. I will say this, bananas and lemon drops do NOT mix. LOL


Yuck!! ROLF!!! We live and learn, right? You probably won't want to see another banana or a lemon drop as long as you live!!

Wonder what a difference this is going to make in relation to the severity of your Parkinson's? Have you given that some thought? By this, I mean in a positive and a good way!


----------



## randymorris

Tosca said:


> Good luck, randy! I hope you'll feel good throughout.


Thanks, all is well so far except the neighbor's dog keep barking (normally dont hear it because my bedroom is on the other side of the house) I just want to go out and give that dog a big ol' glow hug.... LOL (just joking of course)


----------



## Jaimee

Is this for cancer or for grave's? Is it 1.1 MILLICURIES?


----------



## randymorris

Jaimee said:


> Is this for cancer or for grave's? Is it 1.1 MILLICURIES?


It was for cancer, Jamiee. I had 90% of my thyroid removed last June. They are trying to kill off any remaining thyroid cells that were missed.


----------



## mum2bradley

that is pretty small. I would think your next dose would be higher?

I had mine done on the 17th. On the Monday a small dose, Tuesday scans and Thursday I had 12 millicures.

I had no isses on the 14th and no major issues after the bigger dose.

I saw my endo today and go for blood work tomorrow and then bi-weekly.

Good luck.

Leanne


----------



## randymorris

mum2bradley said:


> that is pretty small. I would think your next dose would be higher?
> 
> I had mine done on the 17th. On the Monday a small dose, Tuesday scans and Thursday I had 12 millicures.
> 
> Leanne


Thanks Leanne, I will keep that in mind, might have my wife call and see if that is what they have in store for me. If it is, no big problem, I am set for either way it goes.


----------



## mum2bradley

when you have your scan ask the Nuclear Dr. They can give you an idea by the scan.

Remember we are all here for you!

Leanne


----------



## Jaimee

Oh ok! I'm guessing our docs just have different ways of going about this process! And I get confused on here sometimes because I know some are doing RAI for Grave's as well. I didn't have the little tracer dose like you to get a scan before getting the treatment dose. I just got the treatment dose (50mci-- still relatively small) right up front. I didn't realize there ever was a chance you might not need the treatment dose! Very interesting. So you haven't had to stay away from anyone or anything with such a small dose then right? Aside from yummy food I mean? lol


----------



## randymorris

Jaimee said:


> Oh ok! . So you haven't had to stay away from anyone or anything with such a small dose then right? Aside from yummy food I mean? lol


Im confused too now, I am in isolation for a week... I dont know what to tell you, except that I am suppose to avoid everyone for 7 days and that I have to remain on the low iodine diet.... maybe the dose was larger that I quoted and I just heard them wrong, I do get foggy in the brain at times. LOL


----------



## Jaimee

Do you think it could have been 121 instead of 1.1? Or maybe the measurement was not in millicuries but in something larger? Do you not have some paperwork that states what it was? My very nifty fluorescent wristband had my dosage on it.


----------



## randymorris

Jaimee said:


> Do you think it could have been 121 instead of 1.1? Or maybe the measurement was not in millicuries but in something larger? Do you not have some paperwork that states what it was? My very nifty fluorescent wristband had my dosage on it.


I do know it was sodium iodine 131 NaI131, does that make any difference?


----------



## Jaimee

Hmmm. I have no earthly idea. My paperwork just says i-131...


----------



## randymorris

Jaimee said:


> Hmmm. I have no earthly idea. My paperwork just says i-131...


I hear it varries from state to state, even hospital to hospital in the same state... I guess as long as the I131 is there, it doesnt matter much what carries it, be it sodium, potassium or what works as a buffer.... I'll find out tomorrow when I get my first of two body scans.


----------



## Jaimee

If you're getting 2 body scans... (and this is just a theory)... It sounds like you may be getting a tracer dose and diagnostic scan first to see where and how much is left... And then a treatment dose and post-treatment scan. A lot of docs do it that way. My doc doesn't do the diagnostic scan but just gives the treatment dose and post-treatment scan. No clue if one is better than the other. I guess if your diagnostic scan shows there's really nothing of any consequence left and you don't have to have a treatment dose... that would be good!


----------



## Andros

Jaimee said:


> If you're getting 2 body scans... (and this is just a theory)... It sounds like you may be getting a tracer dose and diagnostic scan first to see where and how much is left... And then a treatment dose and post-treatment scan. A lot of docs do it that way. My doc doesn't do the diagnostic scan but just gives the treatment dose and post-treatment scan. No clue if one is better than the other. I guess if your diagnostic scan shows there's really nothing of any consequence left and you don't have to have a treatment dose... that would be good!


I think you might be on to something here, Jamie! It makes sense now.


----------



## Jaimee

*OR* (lol) it could be that you got 1.1 GBq, which is equal to 30mci (a small treatment dosage). I'm thinking since you're in isolation, this is the most likely scenario. Though I'm not sure why you'd be getting 2 scans, unless you mean a follow up scan 9mos-1yr later?


----------



## randymorris

Jaimee said:


> *OR* (lol) it could be that you got 1.1 GBq, which is equal to 30mci (a small treatment dosage). I'm thinking since you're in isolation, this is the most likely scenario. Though I'm not sure why you'd be getting 2 scans, unless you mean a follow up scan 9mos-1yr later?


no, its now 3 scans back to back to back, they're looking at my neck real good. had a full body scan plus 3 different positions of my neck. I was suppose to have this ablazation done last sept but my insurance company was fighting it until this first dose last monday.

they seem to be consintrating on my lymphnodes area now... I honestly have no clue whats next outside of two more scans on this forthcoming thursday and friday. but I can tell you this, I am one nervous little duck...


----------



## Andros

randymorris said:


> no, its now 3 scans back to back to back, they're looking at my neck real good. had a full body scan plus 3 different positions of my neck. I was suppose to have this ablazation done last sept but my insurance company was fighting it until this first dose last monday.
> 
> they seem to be consintrating on my lymphnodes area now... I honestly have no clue whats next outside of two more scans on this forthcoming thursday and friday. but I can tell you this, I am one nervous little duck...


How are you holding up??? They are going to be absolutely sure they get it all. Good for you!!

This has been a very rough road for you but it is almost over. So glad you are here w/us!

Be strong; keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! Sending bear hugs.............


----------

